# Central Texas Scorpions



## Scout (Jun 21, 2011)

My home has been invaded by these scorpions. I am curious about the specific type it is. We have had well over a dozen in the house over the last couple of weeks including in our beds with nice bedtime stings.

I have been trying to find the specific genus/species, just out of curiousity. I have looked all over but have not found many Texas photos or descriptions. Any help would be appreciated, Thank you.

Scout

The pictures say 2007 but they are from today


----------



## khil (Jun 21, 2011)

Check http://bugguide.net/index.php?q=search&keys=texas+scorpion&search=Search

Maybe it is THIS: http://bugguide.net/node/view/360001
look like it?

Either way i'll buy them from you...lucky duck you


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 21, 2011)

That's C.vitattus.


----------



## Scout (Jun 21, 2011)

khil said:


> Check http://bugguide.net/index.php?q=search&keys=texas+scorpion&search=Search
> 
> Maybe it is THIS: http://bugguide.net/node/view/360001
> look like it?
> ...


From the pictures you linked it looks almost exactly like the bark scorpion. It is a very tiny one, about an inch and a half from stinger to eyes. Luckily all of the ones inside have been tiny like this one.

I am a rancher so I spend my days outside every day and I see bugs all day long every day. Every year it is some different bug that climbs to the top of the list. I guess things just work out so that there is a bumper crop of them. Last year it was walking sticks. They were everywhere, especially in young elms. They would have dozens in them. Some of them almost a foot long. Year before it was the big furry spiders that live on the ground and carry the babies on their backs. They let out a line of silk and any of the babies that fall off follow the line to find her.

 This year it is scorpions and black widows. I can not tell you how happy that makes me. I have to look at every single thing I am going to pick up because it will have either a black widow or scorpion on it. At least the black widows give a warning with their webs. The scorpions just appear or you get a sharp sting. Outside was bad enough, but inside is worse. My wife is pretty hot about having scorpions inside, especially after she got bit in bed.

I run a rifle range on my ranch for The Appleseed Project, a nationwide, all volunteer rfile marksmanship and American Heritage organization, and I can guarantee you that the outhouse at the range will have at least two in it right now, despite my cleaning it out of spiders weekly.

What would you do with a scorpion? Is there a market for them? What is a scorpion worth? Are there any other insects folks want? Black Widows, Velvet Ants(they are very numerous this year too)  etc. 

Also, if I sent you a jar full of scorpions, I would not get a SWAT team breaking down my door for some kind of obscure homeland security breach or anything would I?

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




asn1234 said:


> That's C.vitattus.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 21, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> That's C.vitattus.


+1

they can be found around that area


----------



## StreetTrash (Jun 21, 2011)

It's illegal to mail scorpions through the US mail system.  You can fed ex them though, but the prices are astronomical.  There are plenty of people that would like some of them critters you have though...


----------



## Scout (Jun 21, 2011)

StreetTrash said:


> It's illegal to mail scorpions through the US mail system.  You can fed ex them though, but the prices are astronomical.  There are plenty of people that would like some of them critters you have though...


Ok, If anyone wants some of these type scorpions, let me know. I won't rush out and _try_ to find any, but I will collect them as I find them in the house or on my daily rounds. 

Thanks for the quick replys on the identification. I do not know why it is important for me to know what is in my house but it is.

Scout


----------

